
A Startup That Gives You Free WiFi Whenever You Throw Garbage in a Bin - dhimant
http://www.thebetterindia.com/33430/wifi-trash-bin-by-raj-desai-and-pratik-agarwal/
======
confiscate
Won't this just encourage users to create more garbage?

If I am in need of wifi, and I have no garbage, I would need to create garbage
(buy a juice, snack etc) to get the wifi, even if I wasn't thirsty or hungry

~~~
ealize
I think what you are describing is called the Cobra Effect:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cobra_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cobra_effect)

~~~
wololo_
there's an effect for everything these days eh

------
gojomo
If the WiFi drops out, can you retrieve your trash and throw it back in the
street?

~~~
yitchelle
Can't you just stick your hand or a stick inside it and wave it about until
the access code pops up?

~~~
svckr
Can't we just use the stick to smack the kids (and grownups, unfortunately)
when they litter these places? :/

Edit: Look, I'm all for non-violent education but does everything have to be a
game rewarding people for not being jackasses?

~~~
jschwartzi
Considering that positive reinforcement is way more effective than positive
punishment, yes.

~~~
greggman
Why do you think it is that some cultures trash the commons (Paris, Berlin,
Antwerp, Brussels) and others don't (London, Tokyo, Singapore)?

------
lolrbawhat
I firmly believe that wifi should be free on a country level and everywhere.
Cleaning garbage is a good way to crowdsourcing a clean city

